# Rare Footage from 1937 Shows President Franklin Roosevelt Walking



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2014)

Rare film at a baseball game that shows President Franklin Roosevelt walking...http://io9.com/unseen-footage-shows-president-franklin-roosevelt-walki-1577442856


----------



## Bullie76 (May 19, 2014)

I saw that on the news. Funny how he didn't want to be filmed while walking. I guess he thought he might come across as weak.


----------

